# What's Your IQ?



## reffohelgnid

*Poll: What's Your IQ?*

Are Talk Classical members smarter than the average bear? Tell us your IQ. This is an *anonymous* poll.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Answer: depends on the test, the index (Terman or Stanford-Binet) and a lot of other factors.

When testing, my score may fluctuate within a 40 point range(!) This means that, on the given day, I could fall into any of five of the nine categories to which numbers are assigned.

Therefore, the most _intellectually_ HONEST answer I can give is "I don't know."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Last time I tried an IQ test I got 140-something. That was a while ago though.


----------



## jalex

Poll results looks reliable. 

I don't know mine, and I've never really been concerned about it.


----------



## Moira

jalex said:


> Poll results looks reliable.
> 
> I don't know mine, and I've never really been concerned about it.


Oh, I know mine. I just don't believe it! Surely someone as erudite, brilliant and well-informed as I am can't have an IQ that low!


----------



## Taneyev

1942. Oh, sorry, i thougth the question was my birth year!


----------



## clavichorder

I'm frankly not sure either. When I was around 14, I got an "overall cognitive ability" score of 132 for an evaluation. But I was deficient in processing speed, it took me a long time to answer questions even though I got them right. I was very depressed too. I think I took it over year later and got 115 or something. Big difference. So I don't know if I can answer this poll honestly. 

My personal assessment: I'm a perfectionist who tries to be smarter than he really is, and burns out and becomes lazy because his aims are higher than his abilities. If I was a little less of a perfectionist, I'd be a very hard working guy, I bet.


----------



## mitchflorida

I don't have an exact number for you, but when I was tested, the teacher told me my IQ was "off the charts" in that it was so high.


----------



## Couchie

I'm a 92. Not bad for a green monster.


----------



## Moira

Couchie said:


> I'm a 92. Not bad for a green monster.


That high? Oh, how I envy you.


----------



## Manxfeeder

My parents never told me what my scores were, so I'm either doing really well for my intelligence or I'm falling far short of my potential.


----------



## PetrB

Lol. I recall reading 'average' meant, really 90, not 100 - that is kinda scary, so I do not recommend dwelling on it too much.

I do wonder about estimates, guesstimates, as connected to self-conceit or vanity, as well as 'those standard tests.'

There have been more than a few highly inept and remarkably small-minded people with high IQ's who have made no real contribution, minor or greater - we've probably all experienced at least one person of such stripe - I would say schools have a number of teachers I'd put in that category.

Music does not make people 'smarter,' as in boost a person's IQ - that 'smarter' more a boost to a particular aspect of thinking which seems to enhance a person's creative ability to generally solve problems, a more flexible quickness. It is an consequent effect from being a long term participant player and or composer, btw, not an ardent listener.

I've just seen too many an 'owner' of a supposedly higher-digit IQ be flamingly dense, stupid, or so inflexible as to seem stupid, and that very much includes myself: while a bigger and better motor is considered rather impressive and desirable it remains true that the most efficient use of a lesser engine is far more effective and valuable.

And seconding another member statement, how bright anyone is can not only be dependent upon which test ranks them, but more to the reality, it is depending upon which day of the week it is 'rated.'


----------



## Ukko

My junior-high class was tested (it was SOP in the '50s), but the scores were not released. In many real world situations my intelligence has been 'lower than optimal', by my estimate. Hah! And by others', too.


----------



## Chrythes

Well at least according to this paper music actually increases your IQ - http://www.psychologicalscience.org/pdf/ps/musiciq.pdf

I never really did a "legit" IQ test. One IQ test I did was "The National IQ Test of Israel" or something similar. About 4 or 5 years ago they decided to broadcast a 2 or 3 hours long IQ test on one of their most popular TV channels. 
Of course, many figured out they were Geniuses with rocketing IQ scores mostly over 120. So I'm not so sure how reliable that test was.

The other one I did is an online IQ test, but the only assignment there was to fit a missing piece that would be right considering the pattern. I remember getting 119. But again, it was a very narrow test.


----------



## Moira

Conventional IQ tests work in two main areas, language (English) skills and mathematical skills. So people with both tend to do better than people with only one of these. I remember reading that there are also cultural biases which impact negatively on us poor Africans who all live in huts. (Actually I live in an apartment block, but I will indulge Americans who think I have a picturesque pet lion - see my profile photo).


----------



## quack

"I am not a number, I am a free man."


----------



## Chrythes

Moira said:


> Conventional IQ tests work in two main areas, language (English) skills and mathematical skills. So people with both tend to do better than people with only one of these. I remember reading that there are also cultural biases which impact negatively on us poor Africans who all live in huts. (Actually I live in an apartment block, but I will indulge Americans who think I have a picturesque pet lion - see my profile photo).


One of the main problems of the early IQ tests was that it was very culturally biased - instructions that were written only in English, or questions that only people familiar with the American culture or their education system could answer. So many immigrants that came to the US were falsely considered stupid because they got lower IQ results. Not because they were truly less intelligent, but because the tasks were inadequate.


----------



## eorrific

I feel so stupid. That is all. DUHHHHHHH ut:


----------



## mitchflorida

I wonder what IQ has to do with musicianship. Probably very little.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've never done an IQ test, so I couldn't tell. What about telling SAT scores?


----------



## moody

reffohelgnid said:


> Are Talk Classical members smarter than the average bear? Tell us your IQ. This is an *anonymous* poll.


I don't imagine I've even got an IQ.


----------



## Philip

reffohelgnid said:


> poll.


By definition, the average IQ is 100, ie. scores are adjusted so that the mean is 100, assuming a normal distribution (Gaussian).










Therefore, a proper poll should have given as many choices below 100 as above, preferably with score ranges that are somewhat proportionally faithful to what would be observed in a random sample. For example:

Below 50
50-74
75-89
90-99
100-110
111-125
126-150
151 and above

In any case, the results seem to show that TC members are smarter than average, or perhaps TC members are not as smart as they think they are...


----------



## Moira

mitchflorida said:


> I wonder what IQ has to do with musicianship. Probably very little.


"They" (whoever they are) reckon that Mozart makes people clever.


----------



## Crudblud

I've never taken an IQ test, and I don't want to take one.


----------



## Badinerie

Oh look at the pretty colours ^^^


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

What's IQ? I know there is iPhone. But what's IQ?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> What's IQ? I know there is iPhone. But what's IQ?


If your IQ is the same as your age, than that is a good thing.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

IQ tests don't really mean anything. I could go on about it, but instead I would recommend Stephen Jay Gould's book, The Mismeasure of Man. Just watch him systematically dismantle the idea of superior intelligence.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

quack said:


> "I am not a number, I am a free man."


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAa.

*begins silent air guitar to music in my head*


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I tend to believe that this poll is somewhat inaccurate. Perhaps even as inaccurate as IQ tests have proven to be over the years.



-Apologies for the double post, but what's done is done.


----------



## presto

I’ve been diagnosed as being quite badly Dyslexic, I’ve always had problems with reading, writing (all my posts are word checked before I post them) and I'm often confused if I’m confronted with too much information.
Would this mean I have a low IQ?
Guess that’s made me feel a bit frightened to know what it might be. 
But at the end of the day I seem to have done well in life, Good job, Great family, despite having this very annoying condition.


----------



## Stargazer

My IQ is 190, and no I'm not concerned with the fact that there is absolutely no evidence anywhere to back up this claim!


----------



## GoneBaroque

presto said:


> I've been diagnosed as being quite badly Dyslexic, I've always had problems with reading, writing (all my posts are word checked before I post them) and I'm often confused if I'm confronted with too much information.
> Would this mean I have a low IQ?
> Guess that's made me feel a bit frightened to know what it might be.
> But at the end of the day I seem to have done well in life, Good job, Great family, despite having this very annoying condition.


I am associated with an organization which operates clinics for children with Dylexia at no cost to the families, so I have done considerable research on the subject. To the best of my knowledge there is no connection between the condition and IQ.


----------



## presto

GoneBaroque said:


> I am associated with an organization which operates clinics for children with Dylexia at no cost to the families, so I have done considerable research on the subject. To the best of my knowledge there is no connection between the condition and IQ.


Thanks for that. 
I'm now 52 and when a kid that condition was not really recognised, I really thought I was a lot less intelligent that the other kids in class. 
That school experience has dented my self confidence even into adulthood.


----------



## Chrythes

Is this one of the reason for why you might be a bodybuilder?
Compensating a non existent lack of intelligence by getting physically superior? 

:devil:


----------



## presto

Chrythes said:


> Is this one of the reason for why you might be a bodybuilder?
> Compensating a non existent lack of intelligence by getting physically superior?
> 
> :devil:


You might well be right, but hopefully more for lack of confidence than lack of intelligence!:lol:


----------



## Guest

I think the numbers are meaningless, but according to the last IQ test that I took, 144.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

According to the poll results so far, I think that TC members are more intelligent than the average human being.


----------



## Badinerie

An IQ tester once tried to test me...


----------



## Ukko

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> According to the poll results so far, I think that TC members are more intelligent than the average human being.


Yeah. Strange that there is no corroborating evidence for that among the whippersnappers.

:devil:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I would say zero, but it is not on the list!

Martin, sad


----------



## Abracadabra

*A must read post.*

Good evening ladies and gents, :tiphat:

Please allow me to introduce myself. I'm a fellow who has scored quite high on every IQ test I ever took. In fact I've actually taken a couple that I have aced.  What do you do then? Presume that you're even more intelligent than the people who designed the tests?

However, before you become mislead into thinking that I might be a really smart person please believe me when I tell you that just the opposite is true. I'm actually dumber than rocks, and I can prove it.

You see, IQ tests actually measure "Technical Intelligence". That is to say that they attempt to measure how well a person can figure things out using logic. In fact, some of the IQ tests I have taken actually had questions on them that required specific learned knowledge. In truth, those kinds of questions aren't measuring intelligence, all they are measuring is whether or not you've learned about the specific things that are being asked. I think the reason I scored quite high on some IQ tests was simply because I am well-educated and just happened to be lucky enough to know the answers to the questions that were being asked.

The really good IQ tests are the ones where you truly have to figure out on the spot how to solve the riddles posed in the questions. None the less, even those more accurate IQ test are just testing "logical abilities". Or the ability to "reason logically". In fact, if you study mathematics and then take a mathematical IQ test your IQ will be far higher after you've finished the math course than before you had started. In other words, the test was never measuring any innate facet of your intelligence. All it was measuring is your ability to learn new reasoning procedures.

Ok, enough of that. I'm a "technical genius", bring me your home appliances and I'll transform them into a time machine. 

That's what "High IQ" is good for. 

But does this mean that I'm smart?

Well, if the time machine actually works maybe so, but more realistically no, it doesn't mean that I'm smart. As I've already confessed I'm dumber than rocks. When it comes to pure wisdom I've got to be the stupidest person on planet Earth. Well, ok, maybe not the stupidest, I have to give myself a little respect, but I'm seriously stupid in terms of "Wisdom" for sure.

So what's wisdom? And how does it differ and relate to intelligence?

Wisdom is the ability to put intelligence to good use! And this is something I have failed at miserably throughout my entire life. Even though I have consistently been tested to have a high "IQ", I can assure you that I would have totally flunked any "WQ" tests that might have been presented to me.

What's a "WQ" test? Well, a "Wisdom Quotient", of course.

I've never taken a WQ test but I'm sure if I had the score would be a negative number.

So yes, I'm a smart dummy.

A very intelligent idiot. 

And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

If you have to ask me what my IQ is, it's higher than yours. :tiphat:


----------



## Philip

Abracadabra said:


> Please allow me to introduce myself. I'm a fellow who has scored quite high on every IQ test I ever took.
> bla ba bleh BLEH BLA BLEh bLUH


..........


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Not positive... but on average my IQ fluxuates from between 60 and 182.5555555555555555555555575555555555555555525555555555555555555559

... I think.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Not positive... but on average my IQ fluxuates from between 60 and 182.5555555555555555555555575555555555555555525555555555555555555559
> 
> ... I think.


How long has it ventured _away_ from sixty though?


----------



## LordBlackudder

one .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

LordBlackudder said:


> one .


How did you manage to post that comment using less than ten characters?! You must have a very high IQ to work that out!


----------



## Abracadabra

I have an invisible IQ


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I don't know what my IQ is. I would like to know though.

What tests did some of you use to find out your IQ?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I try to keep my IQ lower in order to suffer less.

Martin,stupid


----------



## Philip

MENSA


----------



## aleazk

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I try to keep my IQ lower in order to suffer less.
> 
> Martin,stupid


man!, those two even "like" the same post together!.


----------



## aleazk

Philip said:


> MENSA


Stephen Hawking was asked about his IQ in a 2004 newspaper interview, and replied, "_I have no idea. People who boast about their I.Q. are losers_".


----------



## NightHawk

That low, huh? How do you manage and do you have a problem with drool? 



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Last time I tried an IQ test I got 140-something. That was a while ago though.


(I am just kiddddding - I think my IQ IS the same as my age)


----------



## NightHawk

oh please.



Huilunsoittaja said:


> I've never done an IQ test, so I couldn't tell. What about telling SAT scores?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> How long has it ventured _away_ from sixty though?


Once every couple of months


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Not positive... but on average my IQ fluxuates from between 60 and 182.5555555555555555555555575555555555555555525555555555555555555559
> 
> ... I think.


If I were you I'd be worried... You forgot your password, you forgot your IQ... What else did you forget? I guess you have started having Alzheimer!

Martin, worried


----------



## AlainB

My IQ is/was somewhere around 139 if memory serves well. That was roughly 1.5 year ago.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> How did you manage to post that comment using less than ten characters?! You must have a very high IQ to work that out!


Two.

Two


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Two.
> 
> Two


Seven characters? Tell me your secret!


----------



## FSM

No. Evidently a carriage return counts as a "character" (minimum of 2 lines separated by enough returns to total 10 "characters"). Another way is to use white as the font color, as I've done here.


----------



## aleazk

Three.

:tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Seven characters? Tell me your secret!


The secret is simple, here everything works more or less. The search tool is absolutely useless, some people who're supposed to be usefull are as usefull as the search tool. Nothing is as effective as it is supposed to be. I'm glad I changed my message, I think indeed life is a comedy, but this Hamlet quote is lovely. I love very much Shakespeare.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Four
:tiphat:


----------



## FSM

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aleazk

. five .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Help .





?


----------



## Philip

empty post, that's how it's done.. noobs


----------



## Philip

.

.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> .
> 
> .




.

.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

.

.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

.

..


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

.

...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

:lol:

.

.


----------

